# Your links page.



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Chris, I noticed that you advertised other member's sites (including the site that must not be named) on your links page. I think that a link such as this on such a popular page is exactly what my startup site - HomeTech Planet - needs to uh, get anybody to post If you would consider doing this for me, do note that I would be more than happy to provide you with an advertisement of your choice on my main page ( http://hometech.tvheaven.com ). Thank you for your consideration in this important matter,

Mark


----------

